# I Need Help. Is It Possible to Top Plants 30 Days into Flowering?



## HashGobbler420 (May 6, 2011)

So i think i learned on here that topping a plant is when you like not snap but bend the top part of the plant and it only grows from the sidegrowth? (is this some what correct?)

So the reason im on here about this is because one of the girls shes about 4 1/2ft? 36 days into flower so she has a bigg ass nugg for like the first 5 inches its probally about 3 inchs around pretty. but all the leaves have died from the whole plant but there is about 10 stems? with bud growingand each stem has its patch of leafs but not fullsized ones?? like mini ones. so i was wondering if i could just top the top bud and let the side growth do its thing? is this possible tho? because alot of the (sweet leaf?) the like leafs comming outta the bud. is dying soo... but the hairs are half white half red so idk what would happen there but im not to experienced with any thing i just said to please i need some help. +rep of course. thx

(ps... this is my first so... bare with me...)


----------



## My420 (May 6, 2011)

HashGobbler420 said:


> So i think i learned on here that topping a plant is when you like not snap but bend the top part of the plant and it only grows from the sidegrowth? (is this some what correct?)
> 
> So the reason im on here about this is because one of the girls shes about 4 1/2ft? 36 days into flower so she has a bigg ass nugg for like the first 5 inches its probally about 3 inchs around pretty. but all the leaves have died from the whole plant but there is about 10 stems? with bud growingand each stem has its patch of leafs but not fullsized ones?? like mini ones. so i was wondering if i could just top the top bud and let the side growth do its thing? is this possible tho? because alot of the (sweet leaf?) the like leafs comming outta the bud. is dying soo... but the hairs are half white half red so idk what would happen there but im not to experienced with any thing i just said to please i need some help. +rep of course. thx
> 
> (ps... this is my first so... bare with me...)


Topping is when you cut off the top of the plant BEFORE starting to flower because you want to have it bush out then start to form buds. If you are that far into it you will only lose not gain. there are other things you can do to get more production like LST or light stress training but generally at the point your at you probably wont see much of a difference with that. I would say just let it go for now and try next time to top about 1 week prior to flowering so that way they are recovered from it and already and go smoothly into flowering stage.


----------



## hoagtech (May 7, 2011)

It depends. I chop bud tops if their bigger than the other and I can't lower my reflector. It's just math. Give one plant light or chop it down and give 4 plant lots of light?


----------



## My420 (May 7, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> It depends. I chop bud tops if their bigger than the other and I can't lower my reflector. It's just math. Give one plant light or chop it down and give 4 plant lots of light?


ooh I have to disagree your cutting off a top in flowering because you can not lower your light? why would you cut off any top during flower at any time? Did i misunderstand you or are you saying its better to cut off a top bud just to let other plants get more light? If so I am sorry you are so wrong on that. I do not even have words to tell you how bad of information that is. Here is basic math for you because i guess you ditched that day. 1+1 = 2 no matter what... more tops = more yield and there are so many ways to keep plants at a level canopy without cutting one off. Seriously you are so wrong it is disturbing. Hashgobler if you want any advice at all do not listen to this guy. Or ask him for pics then compare to mine and decide for yourself who is closer to the truth.


----------



## maxpesh (May 7, 2011)

Listen to My420, he is talking sense,NEVER top a plant when it's flowering, that's ur biggest bud, next time train it to grow horizontal with some weights and string, yes, that's LST (low stress training)


----------



## darkdestruction420 (May 7, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> It depends. I chop bud tops if their bigger than the other and I can't lower my reflector. It's just math. Give one plant light or chop it down and give 4 plant lots of light?


or you could just tie and bend the top bud, might have to be a bit rough with it,but just squeeze the stem like w/supercropping. ive done plenty of supercropping experiments in flower and it will heal pretty quickly. Never seems to bother/stress the plant itself enough to show it in any way for me. Then you get the desired effect and dont lose such a important part of the plant. Thats better math imo. lol.


----------



## hoagtech (May 8, 2011)

My420 said:


> ooh I have to disagree your cutting off a top in flowering because you can not lower your light? why would you cut off any top during flower at any time? Did i misunderstand you or are you saying its better to cut off a top bud just to let other plants get more light? If so I am sorry you are so wrong on that. I do not even have words to tell you how bad of information that is. Here is basic math for you because i guess you ditched that day. 1+1 = 2 no matter what... more tops = more yield and there are so many ways to keep plants at a level canopy without cutting one off. Seriously you are so wrong it is disturbing. Hashgobler if you want any advice at all do not listen to this guy. Or ask him for pics then compare to mine and decide for yourself who is closer to the truth.


Have fan putting 64 plants in a flood tray on 8" risers because you want to save your big bud. Go ahead my 420. Plus I saw you pouring battery acid on your plants while listening to lady gaga. I just can't take anything serious from someone who did that.


----------



## Paq (May 10, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> It depends. I chop bud tops if their bigger than the other and I can't lower my reflector. It's just math. Give one plant light or chop it down and give 4 plant lots of light?


ur better off pulling it down try lsting them so there the same hieght rather then lose part of ur main buds


----------



## My420 (May 10, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> Have fan putting 64 plants in a flood tray on 8" risers because you want to save your big bud. Go ahead my 420. Plus I saw you pouring battery acid on your plants while listening to lady gaga. I just can't take anything serious from someone who did that.


That was just a great response man especially the battery acid part. LOL....... Now where are your pictures of your grow? Oh wait.... You do not have any even after saying you will post some. Either you took them down because you killed them and did not want people to see it or you can not get to your "" Friends House"" to take the pictures. Anyways anyone who cuts off a top bud just because they do not have room is just losing yield plus the best cola on the plant on top of that you are also slowing down the plants growth because it has to now recover from being topped. But I would not expect someone of your IQ to know that especially with the battery acid comment since I am guessing that is the best you could do and please with quotes like this
"" It depends. I chop bud tops if their bigger than the other and I can't lower my reflector. It's just math. Give one plant light or chop it down and give 4 plant lots of light?""
You make yourself look stupid on your own. DO some research man for crying out loud sheesh.


----------



## kbo ca (May 10, 2011)

yes you can top your plant. you will be losing a bud site however, all of the energy that would have gone to that bud's production will now be sent to the rest of your remaining flowers. Many people will not top a plant in flower because of personal preference. I have had to take a top off because of space issues back when i first started growing. I still had a great yield. Any rookie will tell you not to do it because they don't understand sometimes you have to make a sacrafice if the conditions call for it. They soon will learn. You are perfectly safe taking a top off of your plant at any point in time in your plants life period.


----------



## Serapis (May 10, 2011)

Dude, why the drama? What if he just cropped the top stem on the single plant? Why would he need to raise all the others? I've seen you ask and say some pretty weird things on here as well.... and what does Lady Gaga have to do with anything? 



hoagtech said:


> Have fan putting 64 plants in a flood tray on 8" risers because you want to save your big bud. Go ahead my 420. Plus I saw you pouring battery acid on your plants while listening to lady gaga. I just can't take anything serious from someone who did that.


----------



## Serapis (May 10, 2011)

I'm not a rookie and I say don;t top when you are 30 days into flowering..... I'd rather pinch and bend the offending stem over, keeping the bud growing and at a lower level....

Your advice is counter-productive.... while it may be _safe_ as you put it, I'm sure not going to cut my apical stem and lose the dominant flower when I can just pinch and bend the stem over....



kbo ca said:


> yes you can top your plant. you will be losing a bud site however, all of the energy that would have gone to that bud's production will now be sent to the rest of your remaining flowers. Many people will not top a plant in flower because of personal preference. I have had to take a top off because of space issues back when i first started growing. I still had a great yield. Any rookie will tell you not to do it because they don't understand sometimes you have to make a sacrafice if the conditions call for it. They soon will learn. You are perfectly safe taking a top off of your plant at any point in time in your plants life period.


----------



## My420 (May 10, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> Have fan putting 64 plants in a flood tray on 8" risers because you want to save your big bud. Go ahead my 420. Plus I saw you pouring battery acid on your plants while listening to lady gaga. I just can't take anything serious from someone who did that.


DUDE also with someone who has quotes like this I would not ever talk shit if I were you.. and anyone who cuts a top off instead of bending it or LST it is a moron straight up. SO here are your dumbest quotes I have found.

iether finish them in your 5 gallons or get another hps light and transplant to 10 gal (40l). transplantng will add another month to your bloom Where the hell do you get your info from?? And also WTF is this statement that was in response to this question?
I find I have to leave humidity dome on clones for ages like 2 weeks takes me to 10 to 14 days to get them rooted but have about 95% success rate cant figure out how people get roots in 3 or 4 days.
Then you respond with this
a good light source and heat. 85-95 degrees. and good cutting techniques
WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU?? Just on this one anything over 85 degrees actually lowers the Photosynthesis curve actually causing the cell structure to break down and this could cause your water to get the same tep.. Up to 95???? LOL
Also saying things like 


And Yellowing browing and spotting are typical in late harvest. Your plant simply doesnt need some of its bigger fan leaves during fruiting Which you should NEVER cut anything off that helps with photosynthesis EVER. PERIOD. Unless they are brown and yellow and dying never take off.

and

the more generations you clone the more your plants have a tendency to herm

LOL maybe you should stop giving grow advice since you do not know sh*t about it and just keep giving advice you know like where to get a fan or how to wire it since that is the only thing you seem to know anything about Mr. Hydro.


----------



## 1oldgoat (May 10, 2011)

kbo ca said:


> yes you can top your plant. you will be losing a bud site however, all of the energy that would have gone to that bud's production will now be sent to the rest of your remaining flowers. Many people will not top a plant in flower because of personal preference. I have had to take a top off because of space issues back when i first started growing. I still had a great yield. Any rookie will tell you not to do it because they don't understand sometimes you have to make a sacrafice if the conditions call for it. They soon will learn. You are perfectly safe taking a top off of your plant at any point in time in your plants life period.


Finally some one that knows what he's talking about! Take the top off and the rest of the plant will receive a boost in auxin production and your other buds will benefit. You should really find out teh problem you're having tho.


----------



## 1oldgoat (May 10, 2011)

Serapis said:


> I'm not a rookie and I say don;t top when you are 30 days into flowering..... I'd rather pinch and bend the offending stem over, keeping the bud growing and at a lower level....
> 
> Your advice is counter-productive.... while it may be _safe_ as you put it, I'm sure not going to cut my apical stem and lose the dominant flower when I can just pinch and bend the stem over....


From the sounds of it, the plant has no leafs on it, therefore little food production. Topping it at this stage will not do anymore harm than what has been done to it thus far. Hack away I say.


----------



## kbo ca (May 11, 2011)

Serapis said:


> I'm not a rookie and I say don;t top when you are 30 days into flowering..... I'd rather pinch and bend the offending stem over, keeping the bud growing and at a lower level....
> 
> Your advice is counter-productive.... while it may be _safe_ as you put it, I'm sure not going to cut my apical stem and lose the dominant flower when I can just pinch and bend the stem over....


You must have never been in this type of situation. I respect your opinion though. pinching or bending the stem is going to stress the plant out anyway. Sometimes space issues don't allow for a simple bend or pinch. I'm glad you haven't had to deal with this kind of situation. Good job!


----------



## TheLastWood (May 11, 2011)

1oldgoat said:


> Finally some one that knows what he's talking about! Take the top off and the rest of the plant will receive a boost in auxin production and your other buds will benefit. You should really find out teh problem you're having tho.


Aren't auxins bad in flowering and cause the plant to not ripen. I thought that's why you aren't supposed to use superthrive in flowering.


----------



## My420 (May 11, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Aren't auxins bad in flowering and cause the plant to not ripen. I thought that's why you aren't supposed to use superthrive in flowering.


Here is a in detail break down of Auxins and I hope this helps you or at least gives you an idea of what to do.

I can not stress enough the importance of this word. Auxins, as defined in the science world are a type of plant growth hormone. In marijuana, they are the most import hormone when it comes to vegetative growth. In an untrained, regular marijuana plant, the auxins are most heavily distributed to the top/uppermost growth. The plant identifies this growth as its top and strives to grow it up towards the light more than the other lower growths. This is where LST comes into play. When you bend a plants top growth over, the plant identifies that it's top growth is no longer growing up, and it works to gain a new top growth. In essence, the auxins spread throughout your whole plant and this creates new growth along your nodes that have the potential to be equal to a "top bud or cola". I can also post an example and explanation of how LST is done in a simple manner.


----------



## 1oldgoat (May 11, 2011)

My420 said:


> Here is a in detail break down of Auxins and I hope this helps you or at least gives you an idea of what to do.
> 
> I can not stress enough the importance of this word. Auxins, as defined in the science world are a type of plant growth hormone. In marijuana, they are the most import hormone when it comes to vegetative growth. In an untrained, regular marijuana plant, the auxins are most heavily distributed to the top/uppermost growth. The plant identifies this growth as its top and strives to grow it up towards the light more than the other lower growths. This is where LST comes into play. When you bend a plants top growth over, the plant identifies that it's top growth is no longer growing up, and it works to gain a new top growth. In essence, the auxins spread throughout your whole plant and this creates new growth along your nodes that have the potential to be equal to a "top bud or cola". I can also post an example and explanation of how LST is done in a simple manner.


My420. I appreciate the explanation of auxins, BUT, you should really give credit to the authors of your paragraph and use quotation marks.

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/369528-low-stress-training-lst-guide.html


----------



## hoagtech (May 12, 2011)

My420 said:


> That was just a great response man especially the battery acid part. LOL....... Now where are your pictures of your grow? Oh wait.... You do not have any even after saying you will post some. Either you took them down because you killed them and did not want people to see it or you can not get to your "" Friends House"" to take the pictures. Anyways anyone who cuts off a top bud just because they do not have room is just losing yield plus the best cola on the plant on top of that you are also slowing down the plants growth because it has to now recover from being topped. But I would not expect someone of your IQ to know that especially with the battery acid comment since I am guessing that is the best you could do and please with quotes like this
> "" It depends. I chop bud tops if their bigger than the other and I can't lower my reflector. It's just math. Give one plant light or chop it down and give 4 plant lots of light?""
> You make yourself look stupid on your own. DO some research man for crying out loud sheesh.


I am glad to hear you say sorry about pouring battery acid on your plants. although it the plants you should be apologizing to.

And If you wanna dig it up. I got my mother harvest from last year still on here. But I have a good job and a responisibility to my customers to keep my store here and not shut down so I will be posting pictures of peppers and avocados until i feel like it. But hey dig it up.. Cus your plants look like leafy yellow garbage. Ill give it to you with your Lst rose buckets but go ahead and compare your scraggly garbage to my mother. here ill post a pic to feed your need though.
Once again your plants look like autumn leaves with no fruit in between them. Im dying to see them again. 
And he 30 days into bloom, hes way better off cutting a top and getting his lights closer to his whole crop, or at least pull it and put under its own. But you know better. Im sure your talented though. it looks like Picaso drew your avatar. You got any tipS!? Any Tips man??


----------



## Serapis (May 12, 2011)

I have had to deal with this situation and I speak from experience.... Why the hell would anyone cut off the main stem when 30 days into flowering? That is simply amazing to me.... I had 4 bubblegum plants that I waited to long to flower. After the initial stretch, I had very little room left to raise the lights. After about 20 days, I saw that the light was starting to harm the closer buds. All I did was pinch the stems and fold them over back into the center of the plant. It didn't take up extra room. Pinching is a lot less stressful than topping after 30 days of blooms....

And releasing auxin hormones that late in flower isn't wise... you'll encourage branching that will never fully develop and it will rob production of buds. That is why I gave the answer I did... I would never, personally top a plant that has flowered for 30 days, regardless of any of the reasons I have seen here....



kbo ca said:


> You must have never been in this type of situation. I respect your opinion though. pinching or bending the stem is going to stress the plant out anyway. Sometimes space issues don't allow for a simple bend or pinch. I'm glad you haven't had to deal with this kind of situation. Good job!


----------



## Serapis (May 12, 2011)

And that is exactly what the poster meant I think, that 30 days in flower was way to late to start a redistribution of auxins, which will result from cutting off the apical stem. Removing the dominant stem after 30 days of flowering will only destroy the top producing bud site and encourage the nodes to form new shoots.... not what you want when flowering.

So those that read this thread, take advice from a poster with 100 posts or the posters with thousands of posts and time spent on RIU.... the choice is yours 



My420 said:


> Here is a in detail break down of Auxins and I hope this helps you or at least gives you an idea of what to do.
> 
> I can not stress enough the importance of this word. Auxins, as defined in the science world are a type of plant growth hormone. In marijuana, they are the most import hormone when it comes to vegetative growth. In an untrained, regular marijuana plant, the auxins are most heavily distributed to the top/uppermost growth. The plant identifies this growth as its top and strives to grow it up towards the light more than the other lower growths. This is where LST comes into play. When you bend a plants top growth over, the plant identifies that it's top growth is no longer growing up, and it works to gain a new top growth. In essence, the auxins spread throughout your whole plant and this creates new growth along your nodes that have the potential to be equal to a "top bud or cola". I can also post an example and explanation of how LST is done in a simple manner.


----------



## kbo ca (May 13, 2011)

Serapis said:


> And that is exactly what the poster meant I think, that 30 days in flower was way to late to start a redistribution of auxins, which will result from cutting off the apical stem. Removing the dominant stem after 30 days of flowering will only destroy the top producing bud site and encourage the nodes to form new shoots.... not what you want when flowering.
> 
> So those that read this thread, take advice from a poster with 100 posts or the posters with thousands of posts and time spent on RIU.... the choice is yours


everyone knows the wise are the ones who talk the most.


----------



## My420 (May 13, 2011)

kbo ca said:


> yes you can top your plant. you will be losing a bud site however, all of the energy that would have gone to that bud's production will now be sent to the rest of your remaining flowers. Many people will not top a plant in flower because of personal preference. I have had to take a top off because of space issues back when i first started growing. I still had a great yield. Any rookie will tell you not to do it because they don't understand sometimes you have to make a sacrafice if the conditions call for it. They soon will learn. You are perfectly safe taking a top off of your plant at any point in time in your plants life period.


And to this quote as you state "" Any rookie will tell you not to do it because they don't understand sometimes you have to make a sacrafice if the conditions call for it"" well any one with experience would not be in that position to have to Sacrifice their hard work for a nice yield only to cut it off because of an issue and makes Newbie comments like that. Stop mis directing people you idiot. NEVER TOP 30 days into flowering. Cut off a top and lose yield Plain and Simple!!


----------



## My420 (May 13, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> I am glad to hear you say sorry about pouring battery acid on your plants. although it the plants you should be apologizing to.
> 
> And If you wanna dig it up. I got my mother harvest from last year still on here. But I have a good job and a responisibility to my customers to keep my store here and not shut down so I will be posting pictures of peppers and avocados until i feel like it. But hey dig it up.. Cus your plants look like leafy yellow garbage. Ill give it to you with your Lst rose buckets but go ahead and compare your scraggly garbage to my mother. here ill post a pic to feed your need though.
> Once again your plants look like autumn leaves with no fruit in between them. Im dying to see them again.
> And he 30 days into bloom, hes way better off cutting a top and getting his lights closer to his whole crop, or at least pull it and put under its own. But you know better. Im sure your talented though. it looks like Picaso drew your avatar. You got any tipS!? Any Tips man??


So many stupid people on here. Hey moron when you take a pic under a HPS they look that way.. But I guess your to stupid to realize that.... Oh and BTW there were regular pics to but would not expect you to say anything about those. What a newb. LOL. Takes 4 days to post pics. LOL I do not want to see your friends plant liar. LOL


----------



## My420 (May 13, 2011)

1oldgoat said:


> My420. I appreciate the explanation of auxins, BUT, you should really give credit to the authors of your paragraph and use quotation marks.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/369528-low-stress-training-lst-guide.html


Dude it was a paste and copy of an explanation of auxins. Could to the same thing if you google it for an explanation so why don't you try to actually give some real advice on here shut the F**K up. All you do is talk sh!t on people and try to look like you know wtf your talking about. I am glad you have no life and use all your time just trying to talk crap. Wish I had a life like that... Oh wait no I don't because I would probably kill myself. Dude try to be help full or go kill yourself LOL.....


----------



## My420 (May 13, 2011)

Serapis said:


> I have had to deal with this situation and I speak from experience.... Why the hell would anyone cut off the main stem when 30 days into flowering? That is simply amazing to me.... I had 4 bubblegum plants that I waited to long to flower. After the initial stretch, I had very little room left to raise the lights. After about 20 days, I saw that the light was starting to harm the closer buds. All I did was pinch the stems and fold them over back into the center of the plant. It didn't take up extra room. Pinching is a lot less stressful than topping after 30 days of blooms....
> 
> And releasing auxin hormones that late in flower isn't wise... you'll encourage branching that will never fully develop and it will rob production of buds. That is why I gave the answer I did... I would never, personally top a plant that has flowered for 30 days, regardless of any of the reasons I have seen here....


I AM SOOOOO HAPPY someone on here actually has something that makes sense to say. Look at his advice and take it I think it is the best advice given on this thread. Now this person knows WTF they are talking about and must have experience because they are making sense in what they say. Just common sense to me but this persons advice I would definitely take.


----------



## max316420 (May 13, 2011)

My420 said:


> So many stupid people on here. Hey moron when you take a pic under a HPS they look that way.. But I guess your to stupid to realize that.... Oh and BTW there were regular pics to but would not expect you to say anything about those. What a newb. LOL. Takes 4 days to post pics. LOL I do not want to see your friends plant liar. LOL



Ya and you are one of them... im about sick of you putting people down that are here to learn. Your the fucking MORON, your the fucking IDIOT and you probably cant grow worth a shit


----------



## hoagtech (May 13, 2011)

My420 said:


> So many stupid people on here. Hey moron when you take a pic under a HPS they look that way.. But I guess your to stupid to realize that.... Oh and BTW there were regular pics to but would not expect you to say anything about those. What a newb. LOL. Takes 4 days to post pics. LOL I do not want to see your friends plant liar. LOL


Whats is this "HPS" bulb your speaking of? Is that like a different flavor of light?

Ive never seen one of those before. But do sell these things that seem to emit light when you plug them into magical boards which have frowny faces on the wall.


----------



## hoagtech (May 13, 2011)

and only 5 posts to explain yourself.. You call me out when you didn't post pics yourself? But Communist never post first so I do understand


----------



## max316420 (May 13, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> View attachment 1598422
> 
> Whats is this "HPS" bulb your speaking of? Is that like a different flavor of light?
> 
> Ive never seen one of those before. But do sell these things that seem to emit light when you plug them into magical boards which have frowny faces on the wall.



lololol good shit man... tell him he's #1


----------



## kbo ca (May 13, 2011)

My420 said:


> And to this quote as you state "" Any rookie will tell you not to do it because they don't understand sometimes you have to make a sacrafice if the conditions call for it"" well any one with experience would not be in that position to have to Sacrifice their hard work for a nice yield only to cut it off because of an issue and makes Newbie comments like that. Stop mis directing people you idiot. NEVER TOP 30 days into flowering. Cut off a top and lose yield Plain and Simple!!


hopefully you get laid someday, maybe that'll calm u down. Sometimes you gotta do something for the greater good. If you pull a top off your plant you aren't losing your "nice yield" . if removing one top because of height issues ruins your yield you weren't doin very good to begin with


----------



## Alex Kelly (May 14, 2011)

IMO I would not advise anyone to chop off there best cola. That's the one you keep for yourself!!! Have to agree with my 420 here.


----------



## kbo ca (May 16, 2011)

My420 said:


> I'm Sorry kbo ca... I'm a noob and have no clue what i'm talking about. Thank you for schooling me


apology accepted


----------



## max316420 (May 16, 2011)

*I'm Sorry kbo ca... I'm a noob and have no clue what i'm talking about. Thank you for schooling me*


Im feelin some sarcasm in that post


And for a "noob" he sure is giving out alot of advice


----------



## hoagtech (May 16, 2011)

Ya I guess it wouldnt hur to give him a break unless he feels like making another comment....
CHOP!


----------



## Serapis (May 16, 2011)

Do you know what a dominant stem is? Do you realize it won't be replaced when the plant is 30+ days into flowering? 

I've seen you do nothing but berate others that are trying to help. Why don't you keep your insults to yourself? If you can't, you can go play else where.... get it?

You aren't even close to being right here.... 



kbo ca said:


> hopefully you get laid someday, maybe that'll calm u down. Sometimes you gotta do something for the greater good. If you pull a top off your plant you aren't losing your "nice yield" . if removing one top because of height issues ruins your yield you weren't doin very good to begin with


----------



## Serapis (May 16, 2011)

ROFL..... are you for real? Do you think that highly of yourself that the sarcasm wasn't detectable in that post? LOL 



kbo ca said:


> apology accepted


----------



## beartrapgeorge (May 17, 2011)

7'500 posts and this guy doesnt know coffee grounds are good for cannabis lol


----------



## Serapis (May 17, 2011)

I've never stated otherwise except as a joke for a fella that was using everything in his kitchen for a compost tea, including several sugars and soy sauce... I see you have 85 posts, are they all as useless as this one? And please tell us how acidic coffee grounds are good for a plant that we try to grow in neutral soil? I can understand coffee grounds on some plants that love acidic soil such as roses and azaleas. If you are going to use grounds in a tea, better up the lime in your soil repeatedly....

Thank god you are not spreading your knowledge.... 



beartrapgeorge said:


> 7'500 posts and this guy doesnt know coffee grounds are good for cannabis lol


----------



## Serapis (May 17, 2011)

The only wow factor here is your outright violation of the forum rules. Since you also advocate cutting of the main stem after 30 days of flowering, it's also obvious you have no cause to be giving out advice here. Are you now also fascinated with penis sizes of other male members here? Your made up quote would seem to suggest so. 



kbo ca said:


> Wow dude....................................


----------



## cannawizard (May 17, 2011)

HashGobbler420 said:


> So i think i learned on here that topping a plant is when you like not snap but bend the top part of the plant and it only grows from the sidegrowth? (is this some what correct?)
> 
> So the reason im on here about this is because one of the girls shes about 4 1/2ft? 36 days into flower so she has a bigg ass nugg for like the first 5 inches its probally about 3 inchs around pretty. but all the leaves have died from the whole plant but there is about 10 stems? with bud growingand each stem has its patch of leafs but not fullsized ones?? like mini ones. so i was wondering if i could just top the top bud and let the side growth do its thing? is this possible tho? because alot of the (sweet leaf?) the like leafs comming outta the bud. is dying soo... but the hairs are half white half red so idk what would happen there but im not to experienced with any thing i just said to please i need some help. +rep of course. thx
> 
> (ps... this is my first so... bare with me...)


**IMHO.. do not 'top' your mj plants once they are in bloom(12/12).. you will only do more harm than good  hope your first time is a good one, goodluck


----------



## unity (May 17, 2011)

This is fucking idiotic, who in their right mind cuts the main kola 30days into flower and to top it off (no pun intended), gallops around on a self-righteous horse advocating such foolishness. (If you do that, save yourself the embracement and shut up about it)
If you have to cut your main cola because you were to stupid or inexperienced (all right lets be fair, maybe it just snug up on you) to control its size before it was out of control, don't go around bragging about it. You are wrong bro(s), and should not tear into people giving good advice. Plan a little, that would be good advice!
And btw, I'd rather tie the fucking thing sideways and under instead of cutting it off. Let's re-fresh what was said: "... I chop bud tops if their bigger than the other and I can't lower my reflector", if you can not see the stupidity in this sentence you cannot be helped. You are basically cutting your better performing buds so the runts can catch up, great logic!
Good luck with that, but the advice is still wrong!

I apologize for the profanity, but it had to be said.


----------



## hoagtech (May 17, 2011)

I would bend it if my plant was made of taffy but its not and an 8 inch difference is huge if you could place your sealed rreflector directly on your plants. When i have lots of plants in a flood tray its hard to reroot and lean my plant. especially when your roots go through your aero buckets I dont think it would be easy without tearing them. 
To be fair supercropping might work but I dont do that personally because im scared to and I dont believe it yet


----------



## Beansly (May 18, 2011)

HashGobbler420 said:


> So i think i learned on here that topping a plant is when you like not snap but bend the top part of the plant and it only grows from the sidegrowth? (is this some what correct?)
> 
> So the reason im on here about this is because one of the girls shes about 4 1/2ft? 36 days into flower so she has a bigg ass nugg for like the first 5 inches its probally about 3 inchs around pretty. but all the leaves have died from the whole plant but there is about 10 stems? with bud growingand each stem has its patch of leafs but not fullsized ones?? like mini ones. so i was wondering if i could just top the top bud and let the side growth do its thing? is this possible tho? because alot of the (sweet leaf?) the like leafs comming outta the bud. is dying soo... but the hairs are half white half red so idk what would happen there but im not to experienced with any thing i just said to please i need some help. +rep of course. thx
> 
> (ps... this is my first so... bare with me...)


 Topping or 'tipping' is where you cut the stem off totally. LST (low stress training) is where you bend the plant to get bigger side growth.
damn man, by the sound of it your plants not gonna make to the end either way...
but yeah you can cut the top off a plant without killing it, but it's not gonna grow into two tops and it's gonna cut into your yield big time since by then, your biggest bud will be the main. So yeah if you have to cut it, do it only to save the other plants in the room but not for any other reason. all the fan leaves dying probably aren't from the light being too close. most likely you got bigger problems. the only reason I would do it anymore is to even out a fucked canopy, but even then, I'd probably just supercrop it....
why don't you supercrop it? at least that way you wont lose the biggest bud on the plant.



hoagtech said:


> I would bend it if my plant was made of taffy but its not and an 8 inch difference is huge if you could place your sealed rreflector directly on your plants. When i have lots of plants in a flood tray its hard to reroot and lean my plant. especially when your roots go through your aero buckets I dont think it would be easy without tearing them.
> To be fair supercropping might work but I dont do that personally because im scared to and I dont believe it yet


you dont have to be afraid to supercrop. it's a lot better than completely removing the terminal bud. what a waste! you can't smoke it, you can't do anything with it. think of it this way, if you bend the stem and it breaks, then you get what you want either way.


----------



## 1oldgoat (May 18, 2011)

beartrapgeorge said:


> 7'500 posts and this guy doesnt know coffee grounds are good for cannabis lol


They're not. They're good in compost.


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (May 20, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Topping or 'tipping' is where you cut the stem off totally


I was wondering if anybody was going to bring this up. I'm no weed wizard but I know *that*.


----------



## Alex Kelly (May 20, 2011)

Glad this was cleared up everyone, more terrible poorly informed advice avoided.


----------



## thafoot (Oct 29, 2012)

great thread. bravo. topping a plant 30 days into flower is like having a deer come and bite your main top off and leaving it for u to smoke on the gorund. u still get to smoke it, but the mother fucking top of your beautiful plant has been lopped off by some asshole. it obviously wont do better than if it didnt happen. but i do believe in the first post the OP had topping confused with LST.


----------



## scroglodyte (Oct 29, 2012)

i don't flower for at least a week after any training/pruning. other than scroggin'


----------

